# Mac/PC NAS Server Solution ideas?



## zynizen (Nov 26, 2007)

To the other people requesting information on what a good reliable NAS solution is for MAC users, I've also been interested in coming to a resolution on this topic.

For business class use, I've found quite a few devices, including buffalo linkstation to be somewhat helpful, but, not enough to go out to the store and buy these devices.

For the home users, I find my Airport Extreme with AirDisk is great! Haven't had any problems in the 4 months of using it.

Business users though, and this qualifies for a solution i'm trying to implement. I have a Vantec Nexstar LX with a 250G seagate PATA drive that disconnects almost every week. VERY ANNOYING, seeings how I can't reboot the device remotely when it fails.

MY SUGGESTION: will this work?

1 - Mac Mini
1 - External FW/USB drive
1 - Parallels installation running FreeNAS linux OS for XP/Mac Shares

is this a viable solution, or should I just grab some other NAS enclosure and stick some drives in it until it breaks again.

I would do the above mac mini without the parallels installation however, I would like some added VPN support, so possibly like one of my other posts, convert the mini into a leopard server and host vpn and windows shares, but I would also need AD/OD integration.

thanks


----------

